

Rails Rumble 2012 Dates & Competition Details (October 13-14) - petercooper
http://blog.railsrumble.com/2012/09/13/registration-dates-competition-details/

======
thiagodotfm
Hi everyone from hacker news. I'm currently a maintainer of the carrierwave
gem, worked on a startup that got sold and I'm looking for a team OR people to
join me in railsrumble. I can do frontend, pretty well versed with memcached
and node.js also.

Anybody up to it? Contact is in profile.

Thanks.

